# Installed! Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD in MK2 Roadster



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Greetings all!

I figured I would share this weekend's past project, the installation of a Pioneer touch screen unit in my MK2 TT Roadster. I had such a hard time finding information about how to do this I wanted to document and share what I did every step of the way so that others with my model or problem can ask questions.

I successfully installed the Parking Break bypass as well, allowing for DVD viewing on the go, this should make the weekend trips to Vegas much easier.

Ask any questions you wish! 

BEFORE!









AFTER!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Awesome! So much better. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Erich, Cascada? really? i have to send you better Techno/House/Dance music to listen to :laugh:

Looks great im glad you got it all sorted :thumbup:


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> Erich, Cascada? really? i have to send you better Techno/House/Dance music to listen to :laugh:
> 
> Looks great im glad you got it all sorted :thumbup:


It was what was on the SD card when I was testing things out


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Sick! Do you have any resources you can share? Particularly the ebrake work around and the facia surround you chose?

THX


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

So here's how the whole thing went down:

*Tools Required:*

Audi Removal Keys (x4)
Crimper
Spade and Socket Connectors or Barrel Connectors for Wiring
Screwdriver (Phillips)
Electrical Tape

*Parts Required:*

Connects 2 CT23AU05A Double-Din Fascia Kit
Connects 2 CTSAD002 Electronic Stalk Interface for Audi TT
Connects 2 CTPIONEERLEAD Lead Cable
Connects 2 CT27AA56 Antenna Adapter (Dual to Single)
Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD
Pioneer IU50V iPod Interface Cable
Absolute RLS125 12-VCD Automotive Relay SPDT 30/40A
Transcend 16GB SDHC Card










The first and most time consuming thing is to wire the CTSAD002 and the Pioneer Harness together with the Absolute RLS125 relay to serve as my bypass for watching DVDs while the parking brake is not on.

I cut the two ends off of the Connects2 where it interacts with the aftermarket Head Unit (HU) so I could do the crimping. Luckily I work for a company that has a full electrical panel and wiring shop downstairs so I had full roam, but you need some basic crimpers and connectors. I went with connections that could be separated if needed, but you can use barrel connectors as well.

The one special thing you want to do here is, off of the HU harness, Y-cable off the amp turn on wire (blue), and double Y-cable off the ground. You'll need these later. On the Absolute you want to connect the "30" terminal to the parking break from the HU harness, "86" and "87" are both grounded (using two of the three connections we created from the ground wire, the third goes to the Connects2 harness to connect to the car's wiring) and "85" goes to one of the Y connections off the blue amp-turn on wire.

Why do it this way?

From my research it appears as though the Pioneer knows if you have just grounded the parking break wire, so what you do is utilize the amp-turn on wire (blue) which initializes a few seconds after the HU turns on, this grounds the unit after it powers on thereby allowing the bypass to work. You could do this with a manual switch, but I thought this way was better. There's a great video on YouTube that explains it all and I found all the info on TundraSolutions.com.










Once you have the bypass in place, continue matching up all of the wires from the Connects2 to the Pioneer Harness. One mistake I made was that I didn't initially Y-cable off the amp-turn on wire as I figured my pitiful audio system in the car didn't have an amp, this was wrong, and the wire does need to be connected to the Connects2.

Once you have all of the wiring hooked up, you can connect the Lead wire and complete the wiring harness.










Now you can pull the existing radio out of the car and get to the OEM wiring. You need to remove the Passenger Airbag Light and pop it out of the trim from the original OEM HU, and place it in the Connects2 Fascia.










As an added step I made a small hole between the dash opening and the glove box to hide my iPod out of sight. The AZ heat won't let me keep it in there in the summer, but there's a great little cubby hole for it.

Attach the brackets to the side of the Pioneer HU and the copper colored removal keys as well, be sure to measure the depth of the dash opening to get the HU lined up where you want it. The AVH-P4300DVD has a motorized face so I gave it a little bit of room just in case.

It should be said that you should disconnect the Negative Terminal on your battery before proceeding. This is very easy as its located in the trunk and very easy to get to.

Now connect all the wires!










Do the smart thing, reconnect the battery and give the unit a dry run before putting everything in the dash, otherwise you're going to have a frustrating time figuring out what you did wrong as you completely disassemble the dash, again.

Putting the fascia in the dash is really easy, it pops right in, then goes in the cage, then the connected HU, and finally the trim, which takes a little bit of muscle to get into place, this should be fun removing down the line if you ever need to do anything.

All of the wiring that you see easily fit in the dash and was all taped up with electrical tape to preserve the connections and prevent any shorts, as well as hold the connections together in a very vibratory environment.

If you did everything right you should be able to watch movies, control your iPod, play music and pictures off of the SD card, have radio

Now play with the head unit, have some fun and realize the stock speakers sound like poop through such a nice unit.

As an added bonus I have the Pioneer XM unit left to install, but getting the cable routed is not as much fun as it sounds!


----------



## Rufio (Mar 9, 2002)

Do your steering wheel controls work correctly? I just put the same HU w/ vw connects 2 box into my GLI (i know its not an audi) and the steering wheel controls do not work as they should.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Rufio said:


> Do your steering wheel controls work correctly? I just put the same HU w/ vw connects 2 box into my GLI (i know its not an audi) and the steering wheel controls do not work as they should.


you also need the LEAD cable from connects 2


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

wow you did this in this Arizona heat. good for you and YOU'RE crazy.

Do you know about the 1st Thursday GTG's in Phoenix? we are having one tomorrow. you should roll down.
The info is here.
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/433935-First-Thursdays.-AZ-s-New-PHX-area-meet.


----------



## Rufio (Mar 9, 2002)

TheSandeman said:


> you also need the LEAD cable from connects 2


I have the correct pio lead installed, just wondered if the unit was too new to be supported. Probably got a bad lead since the connects 2 box worked with my kenwood/lead.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> wow you did this in this Arizona heat. good for you and YOU'RE crazy.
> 
> Do you know about the 1st Thursday GTG's in Phoenix? we are having one tomorrow. you should roll down.
> The info is here.
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/433935-First-Thursdays.-AZ-s-New-PHX-area-meet.


I was getting a little scared the sweat rolling off of my head would mess everything up, so I just put a hat on, it was like 100 in my garage doing all of this, but it was totally worth it


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Rufio said:


> I have the correct pio lead installed, just wondered if the unit was too new to be supported. Probably got a bad lead since the connects 2 box worked with my kenwood/lead.


Some of my steering wheel controls work, as I think the others (that didn't work with the crappy Symphony systems) aren't hooked up at all or need to be activated.

On the 2008 2.0T Steering Wheel from left to right you have the track seek roller, Mode Button [Center of Steering Wheel], Voice Command (?) Button, Volume Roller

The Track Seek Roller allows you to go up and down through tracks on the iPod, SD, CD/DVD. Clicking it in changes presets on XM/AM/FM or folders on the SD Card, awkward but it works. The Mode button does nothing, so no changing source from the wheel ditto to the Voice button, does nothing. The Volume button goes up and down (imagine that!) and clicking it in engages a setting on the Pioneer that is like 50% mute (or more) you can adjust this in the Head Unit's settings, this is as opposed to Mute on the HU itself.

As I said before, that's about 5x the functionality I had before where I could basically only change the volume and change CD tracks from the steering wheel so even with this I'm happy. Source change would have been nice, but I'm not being greedy.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> Do you know about the 1st Thursday GTG's in Phoenix? we are having one tomorrow. you should roll down.
> The info is here.
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/433935-First-Thursdays.-AZ-s-New-PHX-area-meet.


Would love to come! Actually I'm heading out to Glendale for the Cardinals final preseason game (have season tickets), sure the game doesn't matter, but Margaritaville is calling my name too!

Maybe next month?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I wasn't able to attend either to show off my new H&R springs on the TT.
if you need anything locally at the dealership level, let me know. I've been at Audi N. Scottsdale for nearly 7 years in sales and can get you the hook up for service too.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you considered the GPS navigation accessory? According to the Pioneer website, it is available for this HU, but there's very little information on it.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Have you considered the GPS navigation accessory? According to the Pioneer website, it is available for this HU, but there's very little information on it.


it turns out to be a very exepnsive add-on to the headunit... sometimes its better to just get the HU that already has the built in NAV... saves some time with install aswell :thumbup:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, after many hours of reviewing the Pioneer AVIC units, I can tell you that I much prefer the interface of AVH-P4300DVD. Even if it costs more to add all of the options, I think I will be happier with the final outcome.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

I looked at doing the full fledged NAV system before I got the 4300DVD, the cost savings $380 vs $700ish was a big factor (also adding in the $99 for XM). I could get the module one day and add in NAV, but really my phone works great with Google Maps, great service in the Phoenix metro area, plus, I've lived her all my life, I know where everything is and its a grid, you can't really get lost 

I couldn't be happier with the 4300DVD after a few months of use, everything works great. I wish it was a little bit easier to integrate certain portions into the car, as I still can't figure out how to get the XM antenna into the trunk  but its a great device.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

With regards to the XM antenna. Some professional installers put the antenna underneath the plastic cowel that is below the wipers. They run the wire thru any hole in the firewall. The plastic does not interfere with the signal.

I'll be following your lead though and installing this into my TT sometime in December when it finally arrives at my dealer. 

(I'm so impatient. I want my TT now, darn it!)


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

I really wanted to get the XM back into the trunk and on the lid, seems like the easiest (ha!) way to run it, but getting around the mechanism for the roof and getting under the passenger seat (where the XM unit is located) just seems impossible. 

Right now I have the antenna on the center console just sitting there, it works pretty good most of the time, even better with the roof down which it can pretty much be all winter here, but I'd still like to get a permanent solution. I tried to trace the cables from the OEM Sirius unit, but lost them as they go behind the drivers seat in the trunk, its tight in there!


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

beckermanex said:


> Some of my steering wheel controls work, as I think the others (that didn't work with the crappy Symphony systems) aren't hooked up at all or need to be activated.
> 
> On the 2008 2.0T Steering Wheel from left to right you have the track seek roller, Mode Button [Center of Steering Wheel], Voice Command (?) Button, Volume Roller
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great write up first and foremost.

Does any one know if this will make my bluetooth contacts/call buttons not work going with an after market HU I have a 2011 audi TT


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

:thumbup:


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

Just wanna say thanks to this thread and beckermanex for the help. I finally managed to get this installed last night with the dvd bypass working. Happy I wont have to burn mp3 cds anymore and can just load songs on SD Card. I also ran the usb extension cable into the glove box where I can have movies on a USB thumb drive, for when I have my nieces/nephew in the car 

Even with stock speakers, you can definitely hear some improvements. Not to mention, it looks great in the car. Very smooth and clean. With alot of ppl having Android phones now, I wish companies would also include integration with those and Zune and not just iPod. I refuse to install itunes  lol




gogogadget said:


> Thanks for the great write up first and foremost.
> Does any one know if this will make my bluetooth contacts/call buttons not work going with an after market HU I have a 2011 audi TT


you will lose the bluetooth that came with the car. if you can get a HU with bluetooth, however from what i read the bluetooth addon for hte AVH-4300DVD is kinda sucky. I didnt bother picking one up since for about $150, i didnt think it was worth it.


----------



## strongoutsider (Nov 11, 2011)

*help - avhp4300dvd installation*

Dear Beckermanex,

many thanks for sharing your work. Despite the detailed description, i face some troble in wiring the pioneer harness together with the CTSAD002. I tried to use you photos as a guide but i didn't understand how to connect the (8) speaker cables with the CTSAD002...
A doubt for the black box interface connections also... there are two holes, i can see the one with the PIONEER Lead Cable (thank again to your photos) but i can't figure out what to connect with the last one.

Many thanks in advance for your support and i apologize to all for my bad english.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

strongoutsider said:


> Dear Beckermanex,
> 
> many thanks for sharing your work. Despite the detailed description, i face some troble in wiring the pioneer harness together with the CTSAD002. I tried to use you photos as a guide but i didn't understand how to connect the (8) speaker cables with the CTSAD002...
> A doubt for the black box interface connections also... there are two holes, i can see the one with the PIONEER Lead Cable (thank again to your photos) but i can't figure out what to connect with the last one.
> ...


i just did this installation with help from this thread and beckermanex and got it all working including dvd bypass.

for hte speaker cables, you need to cut off hte ISO connectors on the CTSAD002 harness and then the speaker wires should match up with the CTSAD002 with its color wires.

With the black box interface, one end should hook up to the pioneer lead and the other to the CTSAD002.

hope that helps!


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Greetings all! 

I hope you all have benefited from this thread. It seems I may be getting out of my TT (having a roadster and a seven month old who can't ride in it for the better part of a few years is counter productive). 

I'm actually selling this entire kit, fully wired for a TT with both a CTSAD002 and CTSAD003 so it should work in BOSE and non-BOSE systems. DVD Bypass is hard wired so that's done, you also get XM, fascia, etc. etc. Its all over in my classifieds thread here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ully-Wired-DVD-Bypass&p=75564214#post75564214 

PM if you are interested and your pricing offer.


----------



## Spectro28 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Intrigued with your infotainment install -- what happens to the info on the dash display*

Hi and thanks for the creative work -- what happens to the info in the display in between the tach and speedo if you change out the head unit to an aftermarket one?

Cheers -
Marc


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Spectro28 said:


> Hi and thanks for the creative work -- what happens to the info in the display in between the tach and speedo if you change out the head unit to an aftermarket one?
> 
> Cheers -
> Marc


With an aftermarket unit you'll lose your Source and Title info displayed on the top two lines of the HU display, no way to bring that over from the new head unit to the car from what I've seen, honestly I don't even miss it anymore as the headunit has a nice big screen and the info is readily available. All other info that you can display from the car-puter is still there including digital speedometer (if equipped) and such.


----------

